# Spin FV-1



## Barry (Sep 13, 2019)

Any idea when these will be available?


----------



## Robert (Sep 13, 2019)

No ETA yet, there's a manufacturer shortage.   I have an order in, so we're just waiting for more to become available.


----------



## caspercody (Sep 13, 2019)

Is that why the Spillway isn’t available yet? Any way to just get the EEPROM for the Spillway?


----------



## Robert (Sep 13, 2019)

caspercody said:


> Is that why the Spillway isn’t available yet? Any way to just get the EEPROM for the Spillway?



No, the Spillway algorithms aren't quite ready yet.


----------



## phi1 (Sep 15, 2019)

@PedalPCB Maybe you have no way of knowing, but do you think this is just a temporary shortage, or have you heard rumors of the fv-1 phasing out of production? Hopefully not, i’m just getting into it haha. Just curious if you had any insight.


----------



## Robert (Sep 15, 2019)

I was told there was a workers strike at the warehouse that ships them and that the delays would last around 8 - 10 weeks.   This was a little over a month ago.

They're still shipping, just not as fast as usual.


----------



## Gordo (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm surprised that SS hasn't come up with an FV-2.  I guess niche products are harder to justify to bean counters...


----------



## stevtron (Sep 16, 2019)

Robert said:


> No, the Spillway algorithms aren't quite ready yet.



... but it will, or is there a problem ?


----------



## zgrav (Sep 16, 2019)

Keith Barr, one of the people responsible for creating the FV-1, passed away in 2010, and he was also the guy that pioneered the development of the Alesis products prior years.  It is unlikely there ever will be an FV-2.

from another post about Keith Barr:

"One of the pleasures of this project has been learning a little about the designer of the FV-1, Keith Barr. He passed away in 2010 and some of his contributions are summarized in this tribute: cofounder of MXR and creator of the Phase 90, founder of Alesis, pioneer in bringing digital recording and then digital reverb to the masses, etc.

The FV-1 was developed and released in the mid-2000s and is responsible for the boom in “boutique” reverb and (along with the PT2399) non-BBD delay pedals, being used by the likes of: Old Blood Noise, Catalinbread, Neunaber, Earthquaker, Red Panda, Keeley, Dr. Scientist, Walrus Audio, etc, etc."

more here:









						Remembering Keith Barr, Founder of Alesis, Lost Last Week - CDM Create Digital Music
					

Photos courtesy Spin Semiconductor. I was stunned last week to learn of the death of Keith Barr, the founder of Alesis and a beloved, legendary engineer of music technology. He was 61. An analog engineer gone digital, he led the charge to make digital reverb and studio recording affordable, and...




					cdm.link


----------



## Dreamlands (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks for sharing that @zgrav -- interesting to learn a bit about Barr and that he founded Alesis.


----------



## Robert (Sep 16, 2019)

Gordo said:


> I'm surprised that SS hasn't come up with an FV-2.  I guess niche products are harder to justify to bean counters...



A successor in development (and has been for a while), but I don't think it's going to be quite as user friendly as the FV-1.



stevtron said:


> ... but it will, or is there a problem ?



It's coming, yes.


----------

